# paramedic/nurse jobs in abu dhabi



## medow11

Hi 

Myself and my partner both work for the Ambulance service in England. He is a paramedic of 6 years and im also a EMT 2 and Nurse. We would love to emigrate to UAE this year with our 6 month baby daughter.

Can anyone give us any advice as we seem to be hitting dead ends searching for jobs.

Thanks x


----------



## Warold

Not 100% sure but typically ambulances are run by their own hospitals... I know that in NZ its not like that where you have 1 company who operates all the ambulances in the country. Best bet would be talking directly with hospitals. e.g sending your CV through 

Main Hospital in Abu Dhabi would be. Khalifa Hospital and Cleveland Clinic
Dubai am not too sure but Facilities


----------



## medow11

Thanks for the reply. We will look into that.


----------



## lynnebarclay

hi i was reading your thread regarding your relocation to uae and i was looking for some info just incase your already over there and working. my name is lynne and i am also a paramedic with scottish ambulance and so is my hubby. we are looking to come to dubai to see what it offers in the hope of a new exiting lifestyle. we are travelling to dubai 12th october for a week with our 2 young daughters. my hope is that we can secure a position within hotel environment rather than working on the road as i dont fancy doing our job in that heat. can you give me any info and if your already in uae then all the better, perhaps we can meet up..


kind regards

lynne barclay
paramedic scottish ambulance service


----------



## Dsbsnag

medow11 said:


> Thanks for the reply. We will look into that.


Also keep this in mind -- you mention "partner"; but, not husband.

If you aren't married it's not going to be very easy to find someone willing to sponsor your family.


----------



## lassaad

*job*

hi 
i am working in ambulance company abu dhabi contact me [email protected]
i will give all informations


----------



## Thefojizzle

Hello everyone!! My name is Joshua. I have been working as a professional, full time Firefighter?paramedic in Southern California, USA in a busy metropolitan fire department for the last 11 years. My wife and I are travelers and were looking for a new adventure and thought I could use my skills abroad. Dubai and Abu Dhabi come up as a great place to live with what seems to generous pay/bene packages. I am extremely interested but know nothing about it or where to start. Working conditions, salary, benefits, housing, contracts, good companies(places) to work for, etc. Any contact info or help anyone can give would be great. I have quite a bit of experience and I am versed in many disciplines (urban search/rescue, Hazmat, and such). Please let me know of any info anyone might have or if this is a good or bad idea for us. I have a great job here and can take a leave of absence for up to a year without affecting my job. We have no kids and are up for the adventure! Thanks ahead of time!
Joshua


----------

